
Ask HN: I SMS'd a number and it automatically gave me his name - deadghost
I sent a SMS message to a number that is not in my contacts and my contacts app Contacts+ automatically fetched his full name. How is it doing this? I do have FB running and the receiver has his number set to &#x27;Friends only&#x27; in FB.
======
rbanffy
Can you try again with other numbers and see what happens?

Then, from a network you can capture traffic, try it again.

